# Useless billy says where'd erebody go #298



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

Somebody turn the lights on. I can't see


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 2, 2015)

All alone!!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 2, 2015)

2 members and 0 guests = Ghost town!!


----------



## rydert (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm herra.....me and homo3 were fishing.........


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 2, 2015)

Let er burn


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 2, 2015)

Taken a thread break.


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

Well well


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

Rydert beat me in the first post in here


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 2, 2015)

I been out looking for my pet turkey. Been raising that thing up from a little Osceola chick, and it finally got up to 24# and started growing a little beard. Now it done disappeared. I miss Tomtom.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 2, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Hillbilly.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

rydert said:


> I'm herra.....me and homo3 were fishing.........



Billy is broke


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 2, 2015)

I have not been useless today.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Somebody turn the lights on. I can't see



MG you broke the billy thread


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

It may rain in stone mnt soon.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 2, 2015)

Bill told folks the turkey was going downhill and the beard had fallen out from old age.

Seriously.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

Honkey gonna warn us of a future event


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

Gas engine #9 in here


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 2, 2015)

Migmack be smellin' like ice cream and oxycodone.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 2, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Somebody turn the lights on. I can't see



I don't know about ya'll but


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

I ain't raising no fancy pant kids


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

Codine and chocolate is like a cherry on top


----------



## karen936 (Apr 2, 2015)

who broke the forum


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 2, 2015)

karen936 said:


> who broke the forum


Not me , it was broke when I got here.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

rydert said:


> I'm herra.....me and homo3 were fishing.........



thanks for letting me barrow you pole........we wore them out


----------



## karen936 (Apr 2, 2015)

broken thread flop


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

flop


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

I just replied to my dispatcher 10-4 and she asked what that meant. Lol


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

What's you 20 good buddy.


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm coming up on the bandit, over n out


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

breaker breaker 1 9


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

10-4


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

That's a 4-10 good buddy


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

Ya got your ears on homo3?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

Tennny ten ten


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 2, 2015)

I thought "good buddy" meant something else?


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm not far from being 10-7


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

Homo3, can I get a 10-36?


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

"Good Buddy"
In the 1970s, this was the stereotypical term for a friend or acquaintance on a CB radio.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

mattech said:


> Homo3, can I get a 10-36?



No; i am 10-51


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

I'll be on the lookout


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 2, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> No; i am 10-51and 5150



ftfy.


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

Make sure you 10-200 before you get here.


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

Don't turn into bear bait, take your time


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

i am code 8 right now


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

Migmack said:


> That's a 4-10 good buddy



But Not a 420. No siree


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 2, 2015)

OMG I hear that mess all day!!! I'm 10-86 to your 10-20 or do I need to 10-12 for a mic! Blahblahblah..


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

Over in out


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 2, 2015)

Somedays i'd rather be 10-13'd


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

mattech said:


> "Good Buddy"
> In the 1970s, this was the stereotypical term for a friend or acquaintance on a CB radio.



You weren't even borned in the 70's. You muss a learnt that's from the movies


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 2, 2015)

flap


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

roger that


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

I still call folks good buddy


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

But only good folks


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

Never bad folks


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 2, 2015)

somebody shoulda done a "catch you on the flipside" flop.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 2, 2015)

Dang, got me a flap !!! Wooo hooo!


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

Watch out for them lot lizards on the back row.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 2, 2015)

Or a clap! It was all in the same era!!! Lol.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

My uncles used to drive truck when I was a kid. I liked the CB radio so they gave me a handle


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

Po honkey done got da clap?


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

A handle is your CB name


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 2, 2015)

Never understood why everybody called it a case!!! That's 24 claps!!! Ain't nobody got time fo dat!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

thanks for clearing that up; Gut


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

Honkey a po po


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 2, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Honkey a po po



Far from it!! But I deal with the same lingo all day!! I couldn't be a cop! I'm to nice and too tall and don't care much for donuts!! The spotlight would be cool tho!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

Honkey is a mall cop


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 2, 2015)

Blart !! Yep.. nailed it!!


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

Da poopoo


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 2, 2015)

I got a tazer the other day. They took the wires out and put in silly string!! It still scares the kids tho!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 2, 2015)

Ain't no malls down here. I'm a flea market cop!! lol.


----------



## rydert (Apr 2, 2015)

honkey likes to scare kids......


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 2, 2015)

sometimes, I could start a new show "redneck scared straight"


----------



## karen936 (Apr 2, 2015)

bbl


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

karen936 said:


> bbl



thanks


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

clap?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 2, 2015)

Nice!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 2, 2015)

Migmack pattywack , give your kid back his codone!! I'm bored !!! Bad!! LOL.. I think I ate to many fried skrimp!!


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 2, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Migmack pattywack , give your kid back his codone!! I'm bored !!! Bad!! LOL.. I think I ate to many fried skrimp!!


Honkey a game warden confiscating swimps.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 2, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Never understood why everybody called it a case!!! That's 24 claps!!! Ain't nobody got time fo dat!!


 Honkey a ambulance chaser.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 2, 2015)

Where evry body go?


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

What we have here is a failure to communicate.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 2, 2015)

Do Hankus know "I'm so lonesome I could Cry"?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 2, 2015)

mattech said:


> What we have here is a failure to communicate.


 10-4 over and out.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 2, 2015)

Karen,  started a thread about not being able to see threads.... But I couldn't see it!!


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 2, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Karen,  started a thread about not being able to see threads.... But I couldn't see it!!


 She sees all. In past life she was a Sawzall.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 2, 2015)

that's the problem


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Do Hankus know "I'm so lonesome I could Cry"?



Don't cry lil fella; it'll be alright........need a hug?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 2, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Don't cry lil fella; it'll be alright........need a hug?


It's all better now. I was getting scared.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 2, 2015)

I ain't never scared at night but daytime is strange to me.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

we are here for you scrapy......this is a safe place


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 2, 2015)

I see better at night too.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 2, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> we are here for you scrapy......this is a safe place


Thanks , It'll take some adjustin getting used to my new lifestile of daytime posting.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 2, 2015)

Ain't shiftwork. Just coon season over and gyardnin season in. I could gyarden at night but roto tiller got a bad muffler and it wakes the neighbors an the neigbors are my grown kids and they don't mind tellin me about it.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 2, 2015)

So far , I ain't impressed with daytime postin. I like talking to myself at night though.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 2, 2015)

Well, back to the tiller stone. Ya'll can get back at it now.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2015)

rh must be in this part of the country, we getting some bad weather.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> rh must be in this part of the country, we getting some bad weather.



Nope, jus finished cleaning out the truck and now putting a grocery list together.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey guys bi got my grocery list ready bama


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

Got a long Easter weekend in da mountains


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

Flop


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Got a long Easter weekend in da mountains



Have fun, Big's. I'll probably spend most of the weekend under an awning watching T'storms roll thru.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

My wife is mad at me  

I hung up with her to take a work related call  I'm on call 6a-10p 

So after the call I try and call her back. After a few attempts I text her and say call me I'm off the phone  
She texted back no it was rude of me to hang out with her to take another phone call


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

The work call wasn't very important but I had to answer regardless


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 2, 2015)

Who said what?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

You figure she would be used to this by now since I've been doing this for over 10 years  oh well I will just blast the radio and listen to some tunes on the way home

I like it better that way


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> rh must be in this part of the country, we getting some bad weather.



I seent that on the fancy radar. Figure your somewheres north of nashville


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

bigelow said:


> You figure she would be used to this by now since I've been doing this for over 10 years  oh well I will just blast the radio and listen to some tunes on the way home
> 
> I like it better that way



Bigs gunna got da cold shoulder when he gots to da haus


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

Vernon Holt is here he gonna tell us the news


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

Looks like west and norf of Atlanta is Gettin some ruff weather to 2 too


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

Who in the heck is Vernon holt


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

Come on in and sit for a spell Vern


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

Migs is the onliest one of us that bites


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2015)

bigelow said:


> My wife is mad at me
> 
> I hung up with her to take a work related call  I'm on call 6a-10p
> 
> ...



I just start saying hello? Are you there? and then hang up. Sometimes a man just ain't got no time for dat.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 2, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Who in the heck is Vernon holt



Vernon is a highly respected mod, site elder, and one of the handful of founding members of this place. He is good as folks get, don't be messin' with him. Seriously.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

Just get a new wife bigs


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

nchillbilly said:


> vernon is a highly respected mod, site elder, and one of the founding members of this place. He is good as folks get, don't be messin' with him. Seriously.



10-4


----------



## oops1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Caught way more reebs than fish... 0 sheepshead .. One trigger and only 15 Spanish.aint even enough fur a fish fry... Sittin on da beach drankin tryin to finish off my shrimp. Better than werk though.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

I'll bite a flea bitten dog


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Caught way more reebs than fish... 0 sheepshead .. One trigger and only 15 Spanish.aint even enough fur a fish fry... Sittin on da beach drankin tryin to finish off my shrimp. Better than werk though.



Feet look good


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 2, 2015)

Oops, you fishin' with that lure that looks like a big pank swiffer duster?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

Rooster tails 2.99


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm gonna start buying tackle and sell it in 20yrs for retirement


----------



## oops1 (Apr 2, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Oops, you fishin' with that lure that looks like a big pank swiffer duster?



Naw.. Didn't need him taday.. Live shrimp on da bottom nowa.. Soon as I hit send on previous post I look up and my rod was goin.. Yaka yaka yak.. Missed!! First bite oft da beach.. Prolly a catfish ur ray.. I'm sure it was a useless bite


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

I bet it was a black drum


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm gonna get down to the beach sometime in the next couple months. I'm ready for a mess of fresh whiting. And some blue crabs. And some flounder. And seatrout.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

Fish flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm going to the mountains in the morning fer some trout


----------



## oops1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Jus looked in my kewler and I'm out I reebs... Gotta go handle Dat.. Seed y'all later


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

I said boss allot of people be gone tomorrow. Boss said you want off too I said let me see. Text dhd he said come on so now I'm going trout fishing


----------



## oops1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I bet it was a black drum



I was hopin for an over the slot bull red... He'd a got a fillet knife


----------



## oops1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hope y'all catch em.. Fuzz


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks oops


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

We need to rent an old fish house with a peer and have a billy bash.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 2, 2015)

Im way behind on billy thread. Hope I didnt miss anthing important


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

Or find an ritred military guy and camp at army hunter air force base.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Im way behind on billy thread. Hope I didnt miss anthing important



Not much oops just got banded


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 2, 2015)

Migmack said:


> We need to rent an old fish house with a peer and have a billy bash.



This. It's harder for you to set it on far if it's out in the water, too.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

I hope I ain't gonna win another billy mvp at the turkey hunt camp


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> This. It's harder for you to set it on far if it's out in the water, too.



Amen bra


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

Shelmans blufff is a good little fishing community.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

Always caught crab and fish off the piers there. Lots of sharks


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Have fun, Big's. I'll probably spend most of the weekend under an awning watching T'storms roll thru.



 What about Billy drinken Thunder makes them gobble.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

You gotta know peeps though


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

Kayran got a peer in her back yard said we can all camp there


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

Scraps you know a good peir that house a cheap house fer rent


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 2, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Kayran got a peer in her back yard said we can all camp there


Piers are always in the front yard.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

I ain't salt cracker don't know


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

I just resigned from Valdosta State, I'm no longer the prez....
News Break... I left it better than I found it.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

Oops got banded fer running out of reebs


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

K you did a great job.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

Tp said he ain't liking the married life. Said One day was enough.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks mig,U where my 1st choise for our mascott!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks K


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Vernon is a highly respected mod, site elder, and one of the handful of founding members of this place. He is good as folks get, don't be messin' with him. Seriously.



Wasn't messin hillbilly. Just bein a little dramatic. I did invite him in. Never seen him on here before. Sorry if I stepped on toes


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

Never say sorry guth it is a sign of weakness


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

Never had the pleasure of typin with Vern I'm sure he is a good dude


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey kmc enjoy the retired life


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

M7 sellin cars in da rain


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Never had the pleasure of typin with Vern I'm sure he is a good dude



Contrair moftrair


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

The toilet was invented by Johnny Crapper.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

16oz rybeye on broil I'll eat half now and half for breakfast


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 2, 2015)

Migmack said:


> The toilet was invented by Johnny Crapper.



Is that why its called a Johny pot?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

What's everyone got planned for Easter sunday


----------



## T.P. (Apr 2, 2015)

Still werkin.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 2, 2015)

Migmack said:


> 16oz rybeye on broil I'll eat half now and half for breakfast


 That's too much temptation.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> What about Billy drinken Thunder makes them gobble.



Well, i am bringing a six pack. Haven't drank a brewski in over a year. About due.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2015)

bigelow said:


> What's everyone got planned for Easter sunday



Kill a turkey, pack up and come home.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 2, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, i am bringing a six pack. Haven't drank a brewski in over a year. About due.


 That's fine. Just bring a couple cases for others.


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 2, 2015)

Was bout to head to da huntin club. Then noticed the black sky. Checked radar and had warnings of hail. Now da rain has stopped. Bout ta head to da club


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 2, 2015)

I won a 7500 bass pro card


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

PM me tomorrow hils. Maybe you could come up and kill a turkey on my place over the weekend. Got room ifn you wanna drink,eat and be marry


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

If your Goin to be marry you Goin to haf to look purtty


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

Watt I gotts a Flopper


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

Where's Migs. I got some useless info for him


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

Look yall. I can't do this by myself


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

There's something morally wrong with that


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

It takes two to tango


----------



## T.P. (Apr 2, 2015)

Useles Billy just got fired.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

Storm just missed my garden. Maybe the next one will gitit


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

Didn't know he had a job. Hmm


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

Dern TP. I was tryin to fill up the page with the big urng truck while I still got it


----------



## T.P. (Apr 2, 2015)

Billy wasn't happy either.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Useles Billy just got fired.



What now?


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

That sounds just like Billy


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

Billy texted me & said he quit, Just sayin. No unemployment now.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

What does lawyer-up mean.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

Billy said he did it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

Billy said he has a 3 day weekend.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

Sorry I missed that TP  you in the saw tomorrow


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

Wow


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

I am an expert stick welder


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey bo$$. I see you survived. Looks like those storms built up good adder they got buyou


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

Bkkmm


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

Guth can I get a ride in your fancy truck


----------



## T.P. (Apr 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> What now?



Billy lied when he was hired, he said he knew everything. I worked with him for two days and found out he didn't know anything. Billy is also lazy, & I can't stand the lazy person.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 2, 2015)

I gona buy me 1000 crickets !


----------



## Hardwoods (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm alive. What'd I miss?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2015)

Incoming PM bigs.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

Happybirthday, hardwoods!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Billy lied when he was hired, he said he knew everything. I worked with him for two days and found out he didn't know anything. Billy is also lazy, & I can't stand the lazy person.



I have told you he is not gonna change.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Guth can I get a ride in your fancy truck



You better hurry. The bank called today and I didn't answer


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

Voicemail says "call me ASAP".


----------



## T.P. (Apr 2, 2015)

They was probably wanting to give you a low interest loan, guth. Call them in the morning.


----------



## Hardwoods (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks K! Happy birfday to you two


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

I think it has to do with the check I wrote for the down payment


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 2, 2015)

Gotta get me a box !!


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

I didn't call back


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Billy lied when he was hired, he said he knew everything. I worked with him for two days and found out he didn't know anything. Billy is also lazy, & I can't stand the lazy person.



Sounds like he should of been in the office.


----------



## Hardwoods (Apr 2, 2015)

Why did they want you to call them asap? That's a weird thing to call somebody


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

Crickets are the tickets to success.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 2, 2015)

It will have to have a top.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 2, 2015)

He was a young guy, k. Said he had worked for about 10 different companies. I told him I know why now. I said I've only worked for two.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

Hardwoods=funny guy


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

I had peeps to want me to call them worst things.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 2, 2015)

Might need two !!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 2, 2015)

What you building now, k?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 2, 2015)

Wur is cordele ?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 2, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Hey bo$$. I see you survived. Looks like those storms built up good adder they got buyou


Thought the buyou was where they came from.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 2, 2015)

Get with mig, he can hook you up with boxes.


----------



## Hardwoods (Apr 2, 2015)

Cordele is up from down yonder a piece. By that place over there.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 2, 2015)

KD moved to the buyou?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

T.P. said:


> He was a young guy, k. Said he had worked for about 10 different companies. I told him I know why now. I said I've only worked for two.



I've been with this one sence I was a kid. My dad was the superintendent. When I got that job, I fired him.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 2, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Get with mig, he can hook you up with boxes.



He got some ?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 2, 2015)

T.P. tryin to turn folks worthful.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

Fired pop, flop ^^


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 2, 2015)

I thank I gona go flop around in da hot tub !


----------



## T.P. (Apr 2, 2015)

K doesn't work well with family.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2015)

T.P. said:


> KD moved to the buyou?



Wish somebody would have told me, I would be out eating Jambalaya and crawfish pie, instead of breakfast supper tonight.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Fired pop, flop ^^



We gonna hunt over crippled crickets? 
I've got about everything done i can think of except for getting beer and ice.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

The blue buyou?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

I just broke a nail, may need to call in tommarra.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 2, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I've been with this one sence I was a kid. My dad was the superintendent. When I got that job, I fired him.


Blatant cronyism.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 2, 2015)

Are crickets legal bait?


----------



## Hardwoods (Apr 2, 2015)

Hope your nail gets better k


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

Greg. I'm wantin to know more bout ramps. Can I get em at the farmers market in Atlanta?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

Yep, we hunten over reeB & ice!


----------



## T.P. (Apr 2, 2015)

Can you tie them to a tree? With sewing thread maybe?


----------



## Hardwoods (Apr 2, 2015)

Sure crickets are legal bait. I've caught lots of breams and other fishes using them


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I just broke a nail, may need to call in tommarra.



I bend nails on a daily basis. Can't say I ever broke won


----------



## T.P. (Apr 2, 2015)

Tractor supply got aluminum ramps, very lightweight.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Can you tie them to a tree? With sewing thread maybe?



Naw, you just break one leg. They'll run in circles.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 2, 2015)

I've lost a buncha nails. Not fun stuff.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

Those boys shore do screen when I'm bending it. I say. Gimme da money and I'll stop


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

Crickets are legal as long as they are not staked out with thread. Free range crickets


----------



## T.P. (Apr 2, 2015)

Had em fly right off.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 2, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Greg. I'm wantin to know more bout ramps. Can I get em at the farmers market in Atlanta?



There some across the line at a stand. Want me to ship ya some ? Pm me a address. I can mail em !!


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 2, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I just broke a nail, may need to call in tommarra.


 When it heals you'll be perfect.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Tractor supply got aluminum ramps, very lightweight.


 I gots those kind. These are of the vegetable variety


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 2, 2015)

You see my post to ya Guthrie before the page flopped ?


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> There some across the line at a stand. Want me to ship ya some ? Pm me a address. I can mail em !!



I do. Hillbilly said there's a festival some where


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 2, 2015)

Google ramp festivals


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 2, 2015)

Let me know. Me or him one will send ya some. I gona go out on porch a minute


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

I was watchin a show about west Virginians and they had some of the pickled variety. I'd like a purtty good bit. Maybe a couple lbs.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

I got 2 black shells & 1 green one for turkey hunten.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

12 ga. the writing is worn off.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

The paddle to my turkey call fell off.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

Nailed it back on.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

Got some moss outa the tree for a camo suit.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

Hope bammer can call, I'm ready to shoot som pan


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 2, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Let me know. Me or him one will send ya some. I gona go out on porch a minute


 To whiz, not smoke I hope.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

BkW has to work sat.mornin so bammer will have to carry al my stuff to the woods.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I got 2 black shells & 1 green one for turkey hunten.



I got 10 cases of 12gauge 3.5 inch Hevi-shot mag blend i'm bringing. Never know if i'll need some follow up shots.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey HW.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

Wild Turkey 101 & coffee fer brekfast


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

Wut kinda shotgun U got bammer.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

Are all the shells the same color& what color ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

I saw a humming bird out there, U can shoot it if U want.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 2, 2015)

Still at work.....at least I'll miss the traffic.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

There are some turkeys every morning in the roads eaten possums that got ran over that nite.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Wut kinda shotgun U got bammer.



1187 supermag with Burris Fastfire III red dot and a Remington xx-full turkey choke.
This is a stock photo:


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

JB misses the traffic. I don't.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> To whiz, not smoke I hope.



Nope. Mountain onions


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Are all the shells the same color& what color ?



What do you shoot? I've got all sorts of 12gauge shells in the cabinet. 2 3/4, 3 inch and 3.5 inch in assorted colors.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

Whow. Mountain onion flop. Woohoo


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> What do you shoot? I've got all sorts of 12gauge shells in the cabinet. 2 3/4, 3 inch and 3.5 inch in assorted colors.



I got some purple shells. Wonder watt those R


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

Bammer that thing is fancy.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> There are some turkeys every morning in the roads eaten possums that got ran over that nite.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 2, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> We gonna hunt over crippled crickets?
> I've got about everything done i can think of except for getting beer and ice.


Don't sound like you forgot it if. You ain't for getting beer and ice.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I got some purple shells. Wonder watt those R



probably 16gauge.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 2, 2015)

Bama huntin zombie turkeys


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

3" 12 ga. I just found a brown one. That makes 4 now.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I got 10 cases of 12gauge 3.5 inch Hevi-shot mag blend i'm bringing. Never know if i'll need some follow up shots.



Wont be a Turkey left in that part of the country.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 2, 2015)

Kmac gonna hunt turkeys with a 410


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

I have to pump my shotgun. Got a fancy sling on it. Rigged it up myself. Kinda proud about it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Wont be a Turkey left in that part of the country.



You do remember that this ME we are talking about. I had about 20 Murphy's Law events happen last year and didn't kill a one.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Kmac gonna hunt turkeys with a 410



With a 45 caliber round in it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

My 410 is rat here. use 2 1/2 # 6. 11/16s of ounce loads.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2015)

How is retirement going Greg?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 2, 2015)

rh got an assault shotgun.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 2, 2015)

The last purple shells I remember were 16's.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 2, 2015)

Finally got home. Gone take a bubble bath. Brb.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

I hope we hear one gobble.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

No plug in that shotgun & more ammo than basspro.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 2, 2015)

Plugs are for loosers


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

Bammer if U miz U can pay me off & I won't tell.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

F/H, a friend of mine caught & released a 10 pd plus LM. yesterday. He does that all the time.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 2, 2015)

It takes more than three shells to kill a turkey when it's flyin away


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 2, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> F/H, a friend of mine caught & released a 10 pd plus LM. yesterday. He does that all the time.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2015)

Does your friend snag them K?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

Yes, with a black lizard & purple tail with a hook in it. soaked in garlic water.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2015)

Snagged him gud, he said.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2015)

Man, this deer jerky is good! 
Okay, Kenny. Got you some 3 inch 12gauge shells in assorted colors.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 2, 2015)

Bass love garlic sauce


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 2, 2015)

Just got ta camp


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 2, 2015)

Wut eye mist???


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 2, 2015)

Bout ta go to da feeder and see if some piggys are hawngry


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 2, 2015)

Prob shoulda brought my skeeter cell. They is tearin me up at camp


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Wut eye mist???



Kenny doesn't like his shotgun shells to be the same color.


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 2, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Kenny doesn't like his shotgun shells to be the same color.



Lols. I bet his bullet belt looks like a rainbow.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey JB saw your post about the braided line in the last billy thread but was off to work.I tie my own pompano rigs.I use 30 lb mono for the main line and 15 lb mono for the hook lines.I love the braid for surf fishing because it really throws a lot farther than mono it has a smaller diameter so it has less drag in the water.This will be the 4th year that I'll be fishing with the same line,it's a little pricy but worth it in the long run.I use the suffix 832 in 30 lb.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2015)

I am looking for somewhere nice for the wife and I to visit on the east Coat of Georgia. Not Jekyll Island area. Little further up the coast.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 2, 2015)

K got rainbow power.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 2, 2015)

If BkW's workin whos gonna do the callin?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 2, 2015)

If you shoot at a turkey and chase it up a leaning tree? is it safe?


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 2, 2015)

No scrapy.....they call those widow makers.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 2, 2015)

Best to leave a turkey up a leanin tree alone


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Snagged him gud, he said.



I flopped the snagging fish thread


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 2, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Best to leave a turkey up a leanin tree alone


I was wonderin. Them turkey fellers won't shoot one out of a tree. At least talk bad about it.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 2, 2015)

Good evening gents


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> If BkW's workin whos gonna do the callin?



I dunno. He ain't told me if we hunting together or he's gonna leave me lost in the woods alone yet. I'm good either way. 
Will a shotgun blast set off tannerite? Just curious.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 2, 2015)

Where?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2015)

Evening Mark


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 2, 2015)

Got me an iPhone 6 today and have spent all day setting it up. Geeze!


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 2, 2015)

I can see the 6 a lot better than the 5


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 2, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I can see the 6 a lot better than the 5


Mine does everything fast exept make calls. Get the "find my phone" app and set it up before you get so mad you sail it and can't find it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



PM sent with lip pooched out.


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 2, 2015)

Sittin out hera listenin fer hawgs before I walk up this big hill to the feeder. All I hear rit now is whipoor wills and bigs trucks goin up I16


----------



## T.P. (Apr 2, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> It takes more than three shells to kill a turkey when it's flyin away



No sir, it can be done with one shot from a 3" magnum.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 2, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Mine does everything fast exept make calls. Get the "find my phone" app and set it up before you get so mad you sail it and can't find it.



Good advice


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I dunno. He ain't told me if we hunting together or he's gonna leave me lost in the woods alone yet. I'm good either way.
> Will a shotgun blast set off tannerite? Just curious.





I may be wrong but I think tannetite has to be impacted at 2500 fps.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 2, 2015)

mattech said:


> I may be wrong but I think tannetite has to be impacted at 2500 fps.



Tannerite make good fish bait.


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

Good luck hils


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 2, 2015)

Wore out the bass at  Clarks Hill yesterday


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 2, 2015)

Couldn't buy a crappie


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 2, 2015)

Going for the trout tommorow


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 2, 2015)

What up Mattech


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

I really don't wanna work tomorrow, but I'll be off for 9 days


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey dhd


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

You chased one of them turkeys you got yet.


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

Woooooo


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 2, 2015)

Almost got a big gobbler opening day...haven't been since. Been working & fishing


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

My sons team got beat bad tonight. 2-9


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

I've only been twice myself. Haven't even heard a gobble yet.


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Looks like you forgot the SPF fiddy


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 2, 2015)

Mig coming to the house early thirty and we're making a day trip to the mountains


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 2, 2015)

I may chase a bird next week one afternoon


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

Hils my truck is in my drive way they someone else's trucks


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 2, 2015)

Evening fellers


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

Flip flop flap


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey Bigs


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2015)

mattech said:


> I may be wrong but I think tannetite has to be impacted at 2500 fps.



So... my shells say 1300fps. So if i half the distance it should work, right?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

Vikings bout to be on 



Woooooooooooooo


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 2, 2015)

What you cook today?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

Ragnar


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2015)

Wish DHD was in hera. I want to ax him a question.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

Valhalla


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 2, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Vikings bout to be on
> 
> 
> 
> Woooooooooooooo



I like that show


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

Watching dazed and confused. Greatbmovie


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 2, 2015)

Good luck on the trout tomorrow DHD and fuzz.....sounds like a good time.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Wish DHD was in hera. I want to ax him a question.



Hey bo$$


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

Can't wait to get up to blue ridge get some serious r&r


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 2, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Good luck on the trout tomorrow DHD and fuzz.....sounds like a good time.



Yeah, I hope they biting good


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 2, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Yeah, I hope they biting good



Better take a pocket full of crickets


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

I live that movie mtech  


It would be a lot cooler if you did...

Mm


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 2, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Better take a pocket full of crickets



Oh yeah, we got em!!


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

Someone is tokin the weed


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

I can here for two things. Kick some butt and drink some beer, and I'm almost out of beer.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 2, 2015)

We caught 11 keepers yesterday at the lake. Biggest LM was about 3lbs


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

Flop


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 2, 2015)

mattech said:


> I can here for two things. Kick some butt and drink some beer, and I'm almost out of beer.



Yeah, I like that movie


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 2, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Mig coming to the house early thirty and we're making a day trip to the mountains



Post Pics!


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

Ben afleck was a censored person in that movie


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 2, 2015)

Alright guys, headi to the sack. Gotta get up early. We'll check in tommorow with an update


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Hey bo$$



Was it you that told me about Darien Ga?


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 2, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I live that movie mtech
> 
> 
> It would be a lot cooler if you did...
> ...


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

Yep


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

Later dhd  slat some trout tomorrow bro


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 2, 2015)

Take a picture of fuzzy


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Was it you that told me about Darien Ga?



Darien is a little town, you better like gators and hogs.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 2, 2015)

mattech said:


> Darien is a little town, you better like gators and hogs.



And skeeters and sand gnats


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 2, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> So... my shells say 1300fps. So if i half the distance it should work, right?


 Yes but that's for birdshot. It won't puncture the can. Buckshot ain't up to speed yet in that short a distance.


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 2, 2015)

Sittin out hera listenin fer hawgs before I walk up this big hill to the feeder. All I hear rit now is whipoor wills and bigs trucks goin up I16


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> And skeeters and sand gnats



It look so nice on their on line site.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2015)

I was looking for a nice place, where there were some intresting thing to do and maybe go out one day with a guide


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

Good luck again hilsman


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

Is it ground hog day ?????


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

Idk is it?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I was looking for a nice place, where there were some intresting thing to do and maybe go out one day with a guide


 it's a nice place. Lots to do. Everywhere in this part of the world has skeeters and sandnats at times. Not all times.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

Sorry DHD I did not read in between  made some chicken Phillies tonite they was gootn


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

Better go post in da cafe


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

Pm sent boss


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

Phlop


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

Wiggle wiggle wiggle


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

Wiggle


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 2, 2015)

Went to a visitation for a good man tonight, RIP Bubba Hendrix. You fought the hard fight and won your reward.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm going to an online seed store and get some I have never tried. The say they can GPS them to me in a day or two.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

Any mods admins know if there is a prob with posting pics?


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 2, 2015)

Sitting by fire.


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

Slow ride


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey Nut


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

Take it easy


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

How's the fire nut  and the ultras


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

Wooooooooo


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

Tomorrow is gonna creep by


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

My Yankee mama is flying down Saturday morn he likes her wine out of a box


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

Weird science is next


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2015)

I don't know of any Problems bigs.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Any mods admins know if there is a prob with posting pics?



depends on the pic. 
I see nothing wrong.
Test pic:


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> So... my shells say 1300fps. So if i half the distance it should work, right?



Load 2 shells at the same time. When they go off it'll be 2600 fps


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 2, 2015)

Yep. Skeeters is bad tanight


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

I will try again  it won't let me even open the page to download pic must be a prob on my end


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

How long you gonna sit Hilsman


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 2, 2015)

My I phone automatically diverts me to a app advertisement when I try to get on here. please fix it Robert.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 2, 2015)

Fly fishing for bluegills Saturday morning.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 2, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I will try again  it won't let me even open the page to download pic must be a prob on my end



Is your Java script turned off in your settings?


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 2, 2015)

In MIGs bed now.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

Bigs can do it.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 2, 2015)

lotsa silence up in hera


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

LD disable Javascript it has worked for me


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 2, 2015)

When is the full  moon?


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 2, 2015)

I need a good java script.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 2, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Fly fishing for bluegills Saturday morning.



Fun right there !


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

Figured it out  you have to enable Java to post pics


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

Current Attachments (55.2 KB)
jpg.gif image.jpg (55.2 KB)


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 2, 2015)

Me or lil nut, gone shoot at something tomorrow!


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

I coped and pasted this one with Java off


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

I can't tell which pic is best. That's a purty samich bigs


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 2, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I coped and pasted this one with Java off



Nice pic


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2015)

Wish I had a pretty picture to post.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Didn't catch carp.. Sept a $80.00 din din bill


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 2, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Didn't catch carp.. Sept a $80.00 din din bill



You must of not drank booze to get out that cheap


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

All I know is when i reenabled Java it let me post  a pic  

First chicken philly ever  not bad but I like cheese steaks better


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

Good luck Lil Nut.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

Current Attachments (56.4 KB)
jpg.gif image.jpg (56.4 KB)


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

Whew


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

That was the porta-jon At one of my jobsites


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> You must of not drank booze to get out that cheap





Werd 

When we go out (the 6 of us) bill is usually 85-100 30-40 is booze  

My wife don't drank


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

I didn't write it


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm sleepin on the couch to more  #moody women


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

Loling


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

#ihearyabige


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

#wemonbecracra


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

Flop


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 2, 2015)

Yep!
I'm gone! Gotta get up earrrleee!


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

What does Lil Nut shoot?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

A gun I bet


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

Prolly a 10ga


----------



## oops1 (Apr 2, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Prolly a 10ga



He beats em with that wooopin stick he's got.. Boy's a pistol


----------



## oops1 (Apr 2, 2015)

Wooooooooooioooooooooooooo


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

Yall havin fun oops


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2015)

What's up with all that racket oops?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm thinkin on beach time this August prolly jeckell


----------



## bigelow (Apr 2, 2015)

Oops is lubricated


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2015)

Took me 4hrs, but I thank I got thangs finally leveled out..


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

Good job quack, I'm proud of ya


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 2, 2015)

Back at camp.  Skeeters was about to tote me oft


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

I'll give you a call tomorrow hils


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 2, 2015)

Night erebody


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 2, 2015)

10-4 roger that


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 2, 2015)

Night guth


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2015)

Later Guth, you old Buckeye.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2015)

Got the beer iced down Robert.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey Hils.


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey Bo$$


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 2, 2015)

Hope I atleast hear a turkey in tha mornin


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 2, 2015)

Ain't hurd won all year


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 2, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Hope I atleast hear a turkey in tha mornin



K got em all in Quitman County.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Got the beer iced down Robert.



Negative. Picking up ice after work tomorrow. 
Reckon i need to head to bed. Y'all have a good night and stay safe.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2015)

Night Robert.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2015)

Scrapy, if you will throw em all out and lock the door before 2 AM
we might save a little bit on the lectric bill.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2015)

Good night everyone. SYT


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2015)

You too Buckfiddy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2015)

'Nights Popzz !!!


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Scrapy, if you will throw em all out and lock the door before 2 AM
> we might save a little bit on the lectric bill.



I can come on now?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 2, 2015)

My ex grew up on a working farm in south GA. I noticed she wasn't real outdoorsy, more prim and proper. went huntn and fishin with me a few times and said she liked it.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 2, 2015)

Said she like to can vegetables so I planted a big gyarden  and we were soon married.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 2, 2015)

I carried in arm loads of veggies and they'd sit and she'd throw them out. I axed her "what about the canning you said you liked"?  She said "you miscommunicated, "I said I like canned veggies from the grocery.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 2, 2015)

She had an attitude about farmin and gyardenin. she wouldn't pick the cotton out of an aspirin bottle if she was dieing of a headache.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 2, 2015)

Wouldn't pick lint off the dryer screen.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 2, 2015)

Wouldn't pick lint from under her own toenails or belly button.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 2, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 2, 2015)

She didn't even like the fresh veggies. Had to snap the beans.  Can were much mo better in her estimation. Had to wash new potaters. Cans better still. Forget shuckin corn.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 3, 2015)

Dey still carryin on about snagging fish. Glad Billy ain't controversial and serious. Any body ever kick a possum?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 3, 2015)

High clouds and bright out tonight. Dat mean anything?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 3, 2015)

Means calving season is over.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 3, 2015)

Wish I had somebody to talk with sometime.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 3, 2015)

Trouble is they talk back.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Dey still carryin on about snagging fish. Glad Billy ain't controversial and serious. Any body ever kick a possum?





Not a possum, but 'bout broke my ankle on a Armadillo down at Seminole one night.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Scrapy, if you will throw em all out and lock the door before 2 AM
> we might save a little bit on the lectric bill.


 They tried doin stand up comedy down at my favorite jookjoint. They'd let me do my act after last call and the bartender was counting his tips. I entertain myownself just fine. I save the best for special occasions.   Good thing I like me. We get on a roll sometimes.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not a possum, but 'bout broke my ankle on a Armadillo down at Seminole one night.


 I bet! 
I still got teeth marks right at the top of my 3/4 shoes/boots. Don't let anybody tell you a possum is slow.

Slow flop


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

Good to know


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 3, 2015)

mattech said:


> Good to know


 Yes 

The night was dark and stormy
and the moon was shinin bright
The weatherman looked from up on high on the storm he raised that night.
Lightnin struck the cowshed and the cows all chewed their cuds
The moon had set the pasture on fire in the middle of the woods.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2015)

Story time . .


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 3, 2015)

attitude on snagging fish is evolving. Now they are setting size limits on it. They starting off with 600 lbs  but we all know over time it will get little, clean down to 18 # bassfish.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 3, 2015)

Scraps read me a story I got to go back to sleep


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Story time . .


 No!
Not by me.
Ya'll might claim I am that nice retired moderater.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 3, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Scraps read me a story I got to go back to sleep


 If I was to do you an audiobook ain't but a handful of Geetchies could understand it.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 3, 2015)

But it would lull you to sleep. I lull me to sleep all the time talkin to myself


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey Mm


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 3, 2015)

Johny Crapper invented the word lullaby.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey back to you Mm and Mattech. 

Even though my name ain't been called.
I'm just whistling Dixie in the darkness to myself.


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey scrapy


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 3, 2015)

Like a shadow on the wall


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 3, 2015)

Why does a fly get on a great big ole bull?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 3, 2015)

So he will swish his tail at it every so often and acknowledge his presence.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2015)

Why's a blowfly get on crap ?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2015)

'Cause dez naaaaaaaaasty.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2015)

Why does a tumbleturd roll  around doodoo ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2015)

'Cause dey naaaaaaasty too .


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 3, 2015)

Don't know why I am stayin up so early. talkin too myself. I gotta be up at the crack of mid day and till some more. Did I tell ya'll I was planting a gyarden?  When get through bein a planter I'm goin fishin so I can be worthless and not worry about it. Define worry?


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 3, 2015)

Sunrise will be a new day of good mornins . I usually check in about noon when things liable to pick up.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 3, 2015)

In the meanwhile I am Gon to sneak around in the bushes and woods and see what I can see.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 3, 2015)

when yall ain see my around I'm usually tryin ta hold down a job so Billy ain gotta get one


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2015)

"ur mom.."


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 3, 2015)

woooooooooooo


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 3, 2015)

Scrappy is a machine he never sleeps he keeps his eyes wide open


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 3, 2015)

Wanna go bream fishin' quack ?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 3, 2015)

Pew pew


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Wanna go bream fishin' quack ?





Yessir, haven't been fishing this year.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2015)

'Moanin FH, Martin and Greg !!   Headed to the shak shortly !!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 3, 2015)

2 weeks till billy hunt


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 3, 2015)

Sup quack


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 3, 2015)

Cray cray moon this mornin


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hopefully i dont park under his roost tree this morning


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 3, 2015)

Mornin Quack and everybody.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 3, 2015)

Don't stare at the full moon............


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 3, 2015)

I gots my shades on


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2015)

Mornin Billiy's and Martin's


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 3, 2015)

I am laaaaate


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 3, 2015)

Later billys...face pewin time


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 3, 2015)

Mernin???


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 3, 2015)

Song birds is sangin but da gobblers ain't a gobblin.....


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 3, 2015)

Goot luck Martin. You huntin tamarra mornin?


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 3, 2015)

All I hear now is minin equitment


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 3, 2015)

Note to self. Always brang a thermacell to camp. Always


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 3, 2015)

Cramer?


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 3, 2015)

Guthrie??  He waitin on da flop


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 3, 2015)

Two


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 3, 2015)

Won


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 3, 2015)

Flap


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 3, 2015)

Short mag???


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 3, 2015)

I heard if you pack mud on your exposed skin the skeeters cant get you


----------



## cramer (Apr 3, 2015)

morning fellers
I hope some one catches a turkey today


----------



## cramer (Apr 3, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I heard if you pack mud on your exposed skin the skeeters cant get you



Drink pickle juice


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 3, 2015)

cramer said:


> Drink pickle juice



I thought that was fer ticks and chiggers?


----------



## cramer (Apr 3, 2015)

skeeters don't cotton to vinegar either - or tequila


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 3, 2015)

Mornin. Was catchin up. That Scrapy is a characature


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 3, 2015)

Good morning gentleman


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 3, 2015)

Scrapy was on a roll last night


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 3, 2015)

Think I heard won gobble. If it was it was a long ways oft


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 3, 2015)

Gobble gobble they should be speakin


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 3, 2015)

Mornin'.....live from the cube farm!


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 3, 2015)

You sure you got turkeys hils


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 3, 2015)

Funny that tiny Daniel got called Poachy's BFF.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 3, 2015)

JB a big city boy today?


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 3, 2015)

Is the poachin thread heatin up again?


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 3, 2015)

Yea, unfortunately.  They don't let me telecommute during month end close.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 3, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Is the poachin thread heatin up again?



Same fella who posted the last one, it's been up a few days.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 3, 2015)

I been wantin' to further discuss the idea that killin' a deer over a corn pile is the moral equivalent to shootin' one out of a yard, at night, but worry folks will call that pot stirrin' and end up with a mark on my currently spotless record.........


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 3, 2015)

I ain't too far from post # 15K.


----------



## cramer (Apr 3, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I ain't too far from post # 15K.



they start you over at 14,998


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

billy?


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 3, 2015)

I use corn to kill deer


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 3, 2015)

Hope I'm not unethical


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

good moring


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

First flop of the day, gonna be a good day


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 3, 2015)

I do hunt the southern zone


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 3, 2015)

If it's legal how can it be unethical


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 3, 2015)

I didn't use corn when it wasn't legal


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 3, 2015)

Honk Honk!


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 3, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I didn't use corn when it wasn't legal



I used corn when it was illegal.  But that was a long time ago, and Billy and the folks kind-a taught me to hunt that way.  I quit huntin' with that crowd once I had my own kid.

What I think is funny is that some folks get so addicted to it.......Billy will pour a corn pile on the edge of a soybean field


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 3, 2015)

Current Attachments (132.3 KB)
jpg.gif image.jpg (132.3 KB)	
This is how I use it


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 3, 2015)

Rut row. Have to turn sideways


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

My neck hurts!!


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 3, 2015)

Sprinkle it down the road. It gets them to stop for a spell. I see a lot of deer like this and some good bucks to


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

mguthrie is a sideways hunter


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

that takes skillz


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 3, 2015)

Earth was tilted on its axis that mornin


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 3, 2015)

Got a cutie that likes to hunt to


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 3, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> You sure you got turkeys hils



They were here last weekend. Not sure what happened to em


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 3, 2015)

Billy sayed he was huntin hils place this week. May have boogered them for us. Don't think he can kill em


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 3, 2015)

Tryin to post a pic of the buck she killed last year but uploads keep failing.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 3, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Sprinkle it down the road. It gets them to stop for a spell. I see a lot of deer like this and some good bucks to



That's my go-to turkey strategy.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 3, 2015)

Werd


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 3, 2015)

Mg, I just thought the ground was steep up here where I hunt. Y'all got me beat.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 3, 2015)

You prolly need to resize your picher if it won't load.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 3, 2015)

Billy said a #4 circle hook on the end of a banjer string is a good place to put your turkey corn.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

Going for the!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

Flop!!!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

Flop!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

All Alone Flop!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

crap x2


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

got a kink in my neck


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

flip the pic


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

then flop it


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2015)

hay........


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2015)

mernin.....
Where's my turkey targets?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

Sup!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2015)

Found 'em. Man, i can't wait to go sit in da bushes. Not looking forward to pitching the tent though. Hope i remember which way it goes up.


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

Same here


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

I hate pitching tents


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

Just gotta make it through today and I am off for 9 days. Woooooooooo


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

Any turkey killers today?


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

Got a new favorite song


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

Die antwoord ugly boy


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

Check it out on youtube


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

Not g rated


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2015)

mattech said:


> Just gotta make it through today and I am off for 9 days. Woooooooooo



9 days? You having surgery?


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

Just taking a week off, then count the two weekends. I have gobbleritis


----------



## bigelow (Apr 3, 2015)

What r u guys doing today


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

Shut r uuuuuuuuu doun?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 3, 2015)

Morning


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

hey


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

easy flop


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

nothing to it


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 3, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Found 'em. Man, i can't wait to go sit in da bushes. Not looking forward to pitching the tent though. Hope i remember which way it goes up.



Enjoy the seed ticks and chiggers.


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

Woooooooooo


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

lol-ing


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

Oh go lol yourself


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

got some on my pants


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

Figures


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2015)

oh my.........


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2015)

did I interrup something?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

well this is awkward....


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 3, 2015)

Whats going on in here?


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 3, 2015)

Looks like I might of interupted sumpin between homo3 and Technical Maffew


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 3, 2015)

Y'all behave, chillins.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 3, 2015)

uhhhhhhhhhhh backing up slowly


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

Dang, now I am lol ing


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

What a mess


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey bo$$


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 3, 2015)

Hillbilly been in here babysitting


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

That was not my pitcher in the Paper bout selling wild turkeys.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

Morning KRun.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

Morning Mark.


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

Flop?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

afternoon; Bo$$


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

Flip?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

hope you're enjoying your birthday


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

Doh


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

Bo$$ flop


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey hae hay


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 3, 2015)

Current Attachments (107.2 KB)
jpg.gif image.jpg (107.2 KB)


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 3, 2015)

There I am. Resized it to. My phone is junk


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 3, 2015)

That's a funny looking deer, MG, but I bet he'll still taste good. congrats!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

MG be sideways all the time


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

nice fox either way


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 3, 2015)

Current Attachments (300.0 KB)
jpg.gif image.jpg (300.0 KB)


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm gettin there. These smart phones ain't so smart. I gotta do everthing myself


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

Nice


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

Nice deer MG.......you got some long hear; looks good!


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 3, 2015)

My gf killed him in one of our loggin roads this year. Eatin corn. Yessiree


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2015)

nice X'2


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't shoot bucks like that. It's a baby buck


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2015)

Mg = poacher


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2015)

MG girlfriend=poacher


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2015)

Mg girlfriend=cutie pie


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> My gf killed him in one of our loggin roads this year. Eatin corn. Yessiree



tell her i said hey


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

This place is like the western sizzler!!! DEAD!!! Where's errbody at?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

Hello!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

Set- up!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

Dead Flop!!!


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

At golden corral


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

I hate that place!! Golden corral , Where everything tastes exactly the same!!! Except our nasty ecoli infected chocolate wonder fall!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> I hate that place!! Golden corral , Where everything tastes exactly the same!!! Except our nasty ecoli infected chocolate wonder fall!!!



Please; for the love of god; do not say that in front of Mud


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't care for it either


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

Golden Corral was good years ago, haven't been in one in a long time.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

Golden Corral does suck


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

I am going to Ruth Chris one day.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't think they can beat the Steaks at a little place we eat at in Springfield Tn. I have to go a least once a week.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I don't think they can beat the Steaks at a little place we eat at in Springfield Tn. I have to go a least once a week.



Denny's????


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

It has been storming off and all morning here.


----------



## ccherry (Apr 3, 2015)

Happy Good Friday!!!


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 3, 2015)

NEver been to Ruth's Chris


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Denny's????



Shhhh, I am going to surprise the wife and take her to Denny's on our Anniversary later this month.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 3, 2015)

Rarely eat a steak when I'm out to dinner


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 3, 2015)

So.......serious question......


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 3, 2015)

My tentative plans for a fishing adventure in May happens to fall on the same weekend as Mother's day.......I axed Mrs JB this mornin' if we could reschedule mother's day for the Sunday before, I do not think that is unreasonable......what do y'all think?


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm thinkin' she still gets her day, and it's a week early, she's a little taken back by the suggestion, and is "thinking it over."  I felt kind-a bad cause it seemed as if her feelings were hurt.


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

If your wife likes holidays, then I say no.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 3, 2015)

Lil nut wouldn't pull the trigger again. Had to show him how again!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I'm thinkin' she still gets her day, and it's a week early, she's a little taken back by the suggestion, and is "thinking it over."  I felt kind-a bad cause it seemed as if her feelings were hurt.



I thought when you were married everyday was mother's day!!! 

what????

But, what do I know i'm divorced with several failed ( sabotaged) relationships!!!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 3, 2015)

Heavy bird, 1/2 spurs and 9 in beard.


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Shhhh, I am going to surprise the wife and take her to Denny's on our Anniversary later this month.



Every year I tell my wife I am going yo take her to a resturaunt so fancy they cook in front of us. 





Its called waffle house.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 3, 2015)

mattech said:


> If your wife likes holidays, then I say no.



We are generally indifferent, except she's big into b'days and Christmas.  We usually find ways to spend time together instead of spending money on each other.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

It was a great day at Golden corral today!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

flp


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> NEver been to Ruth's Chris



I went 1 time. Walked in sat at the bench waiting, picked up a menu and checked it out. Then I left!!! But, I was younger and would like to go sometime. To see what all the fuss is about!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

Some women funny bout Mothers Day JB. Mine included.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

congrats on the turkey pnut


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 3, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Heavy bird, 1/2 spurs and 9 in beard.



  Y'all keep goin' like this and you'll be using lil nut's tags soon!


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Some women funny bout Mothers Day JB. Mine included.



I was hoping you'd be the one to tell me it's alright......I figgered MT and his wife go all out for everything afgter reading his posts.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

Nice thunder chicken P-nuit!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

Nice bird Pnut.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 3, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> I thought when you were married everyday was mother's day!!



It's supposed to be......I'm one of those who absolutely hates the hallmark hollidays.  I specifically forbid any spending of money on me for any holiday, including Christmas and b'day.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> I hate that place!! Golden corral , Where everything tastes exactly the same!!! Except our nasty ecoli infected chocolate wonder fall!!!


Funny my  mashed taters and gravy didnt taste like my fried chicken that didnt taste like my fried green tomato's which didnt taste like my collard greens that didnt taste like my grilled porkchop that didnt taste like my stewed tomatos and okra that didnt taste like my ice cream  And i aint even going to tell you how good my salad was


hdm03 said:


> Golden Corral does suck


Oh yeah, well you suck too


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

Matt is hurtful to his wife.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> It's supposed to be......I'm one of those who absolutely hates the hallmark hollidays.  I specifically forbid any spending of money on me for any holiday, including Christmas and b'day.



Holidays suck just like Golden Corral


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks guys but lil nut should have got this un, had him set up perfect. I think he's still scared of the gun. I had to shoot him before he stepped on us. 15 steps at the most.


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 3, 2015)

Let's get some werk done.....


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Funny my  mashed taters and gravy didnt taste like my fried chicken that didnt taste like my fried green tomato's which didnt taste like my collard greens that didnt taste like my grilled porkchop that didnt taste like my stewed tomatos and okra that didnt taste like my ice cream  And i aint even going to tell you how good my salad was
> 
> Oh yeah, well you suck too



And it's supposed to be GOOD FRIDAY!!!  I am OUTRAGED... !!!

I need a reeb...


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

I'll drink a reeb with ya but you better watch your mouth bout GC.
Billy and his whole family was there


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 3, 2015)

So.....y'all is saying go fishing on Mother's day, right?  I can bump the holiday up one week and no harm dun?


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

Good job Nut, at least Lil Nut was there to experience it.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> So.....y'all is saying go fishing on Mother's day, right?  I can bump the holiday up one week and no harm dun?



yes; go fishing


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> So.....y'all is saying go fishing on Mother's day, right?  I can bump the holiday up one week and no harm dun?



Yes JB , go fishin. Take her with ya.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

tell her you is da man of the house and you decide when and what the holidays are


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> So.....y'all is saying go fishing on Mother's day, right?  I can bump the holiday up one week and no harm dun?



As long as she says yes!! I see no harm in it. Unless she uses the dreaded " Whatever you wanna do honey" Then pull out the emergency jewelry gift that all guys keep hidden!!! Works every time!!


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 3, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Yes JB , go fishin. Take her with ya.



May be an option......she gets beach, I get fish........


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> So.....y'all is saying go fishing on Mother's day, right?  I can bump the holiday up one week and no harm dun?



Really haven't heard anyone say that JB.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I'll drink a reeb with ya but you better watch your mouth bout GC.
> Billy and his whole family was there



Are you buying? I have billy and the clan there. It always smells like feet and reeb when you pull in the parking lot!! LOL


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I was hoping you'd be the one to tell me it's alright......I figgered MT and his wife go all out for everything afgter reading his posts.



Ha, this was the first time in nine years besides our 5 year anniversary that I did anything besides a card. Not real sure why either, she didn't get me anything not even a card, and no extra benefits either. Live and learn. Lol


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

Bam!


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 3, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> As long as she says yes!! I see no harm in it. Unless she uses the dreaded " Whatever you wanna do honey" Then pull out the emergency jewelry gift that all guys keep hidden!!! Works every time!!



MRs JB is a very cool lady, and will ultimately tell me to go fishing, I know that much.  

My concern is that I am not sure if I am being cool back by even thinking about going and changing the date of the holiday.......if that makes sense.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 3, 2015)

mattech said:


> Not real sure why either, she didn't get me anything not even a card, and no extra benefits either. Live and learn. Lol



One thing Mrs JB and I see eye to eye on is "no cards."  Waste of money.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

JB = scared of his wife


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

Theys trying to get you in trouble JB. You go on fishing, and she will prolly not say a word to you about it. In fact, she prolly wont say a word to you for a month.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

mattech said:


> Ha, this was the first time in nine years besides our 5 year anniversary that I did anything besides a card. Not real sure why either, she didn't get me anything not even a card, and no extra benefits either. Live and learn. Lol



what do you mean by extra benefits?


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Really haven't heard anyone say that JB.



It was a leading question.......


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Theys trying to get you in trouble JB. You go on fishing, and she will prolly not say a word to you about it. In fact, she prolly wont say a word to you for a month.



even more of a reason to go fishing


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Thanks guys but lil nut should have got this un, had him set up perfect. I think he's still scared of the gun. I had to shoot him before he stepped on us. 15 steps at the most.



What is Lil Nut shooting?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> MRs JB is a very cool lady, and will ultimately tell me to go fishing, I know that much.
> 
> My concern is that I am not sure if I am being cool back by even thinking about going and changing the date of the holiday.......if that makes sense.



Well how many days you going to the beach? Surprise her with a day at a spa! She will love it and you can fish on the beach while she's gone!! Win - Win!! It doesn't matter where you are or what your doing, as your together !!


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> In fact, she prolly wont say a word to you for a month.



Somehow, I married the only woman in the world who doesn't hold grudges. She's over anything very quickly. I just don't wanna take advantage of that.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 3, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Well how many days you going to the beach? Surprise her with a day at a spa! She will love it and you can fish on the beach while she's gone!! Win - Win!! It doesn't matter where you are or what your doing, as your together !!



3-4 days of fishing, for free except gas n food.  Taking her with me might be the only viable alternative I gots.


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> One thing Mrs JB and I see eye to eye on is "no cards."  Waste of money.



I don't like cards or flowers either, they are juat a waste, but I knew it would make her happy. I didn't want or expect a card, but dang, I would of liked something.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Somehow, I married the only woman in the world who doesn't hold grudges. She's over anything very quickly. I just don't wanna take advantage of that.



I must be dating her sister, Cause my fiancé holds no grudges and I do some stupid stuff from time to time. I was single for far to long and the trauma of a new relationship was a rough road for me in the beginning. She has not 1 time brought up anything I have done in the 2 years we have dated/been engaged...


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 3, 2015)

....I bought a camper last fall after she said she wasn't on board with the idea.  She got real mad for about 10 minutes and then was done with it.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

mattech said:


> I don't like cards or flowers either, they are juat a waste, but I knew it would make her happy. I didn't want or expect a card, but dang, I would of liked something.



I got nothing for my birthday!! And I'm fine with it cause I buy junk for me all the time!!


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> what do you mean by extra benefits?



I get two scoops of ice cream for desert. I only got one.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 3, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> I must be dating her sister, Cause my fiancé holds no grudges and I do some stupid stuff from time to time. I was single for far to long and the trauma of a new relationship was a rough road for me in the beginning. She has not 1 time brought up anything I have done in the 2 years we have dated/been engaged...



Very cool.  Makes life a lot better when you don't have to dread them bringing up this or that.  My first wife never forgot anything.....made life very miserable.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

mattech said:


> I get two scoops of ice cream for desert. I only got one.



Dang buddy.......i'm sorry to hear that.  Oh the humanity


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 3, 2015)

mattech said:


> I didn't want or expect a card, but dang, I would of liked something.



Maybe tell her, so that she keeps that in mind.  But, if y'all had a "no gifts" precedent it makes sense she kept the tradition.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Very cool.  Makes life a lot better when you don't have to dread them bringing up this or that.  My first wife never forgot anything.....made life very miserable.



First wives=miserable !!!!


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> I got nothing for my birthday!! And I'm fine with it cause I buy junk for me all the time!!



Same here, she was actually gonna give me a gift card for bass pro for $500 because she knows I want a new gun but isn't sure what I want, I told her no to that. I really don't know what I was expecting, I really went all out, and I guess expected some kind of appreciation.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

Happy wife= Happy wife....


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

mattech said:


> I don't like cards or flowers either, they are juat a waste, but I knew it would make her happy. I didn't want or expect a card, but dang, I would of liked something.





mattech said:


> Ha, this was the first time in nine years besides our 5 year anniversary that I did anything besides a card. Not real sure why either, she didn't get me anything not even a card, and no extra benefits either. Live and learn. Lol



Thats my fault, my bad Matt




JB0704 said:


> 3-4 days of fishing, for free except gas n food.  Taking her with me might be the only viable alternative I gots.



She'll be fine , take her and enjoy the fishing, dont get her no spa crap, they start expecting things in return. Thats horrible advice.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

flop


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

Its OK mud


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

mattech said:


> Same here, she was actually gonna give me a gift card for bass pro for $500 because she knows I want a new gun but isn't sure what I want, I told her no to that. I really don't know what I was expecting, I really went all out, and I guess expected some kind of appreciation.



You never know what she may have up her sleeve!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

mattech said:


> Same here, she was actually gonna give me a gift card for bass pro for $500 because she knows I want a new gun but isn't sure what I want, I told her no to that. I really don't know what I was expecting, I really went all out, and I guess expected some kind of appreciation.



I didnt realize you was so upset about this. I'll talk to her for ya


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 3, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> First wives=miserable !!!!



First wives = The Debil!!!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

And Mattech just remember buying something for an outdoorsman can be easy or hard at times. If your not specific it can get bad. Or in your case real bad!!! LOL


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 3, 2015)

I see scrapy lurkin'........maybe he has some wisdom to pass on the subject


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> First wives = The Debil!!!!



On my ex's wedding day I had a hand delivered envelope sent by a friend to the groom. It was a counter check made for a 1,000,000.00 made out to him. I attached a note that simply said. "if I ever have this much money I will gladly give it to you for this day has changed your and my life forever!!! Thank you" 


Thus ensued their first real argument. He laughed about it. And she didn't think it was funny at all!!! LOL


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

Set-up


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

BAm flop


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

to early flop


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 3, 2015)

OH, that was awesome!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

Can't count flop. What was I thinking...


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

Wife is in the kitchen preparing food for the weekend. I think she done got in the cooking cherry, she is singing along with Jimi Hendrix and AC DC.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

Cooler refill!!


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 3, 2015)

When I was married to first wife, I used to pray I'd catch her with somebody so I could leave guilt-free........nobody else wanted her either.....she's still single.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Wife is in the kitchen preparing food for the weekend. I think she done got in the cooking cherry, she is singing along with Jimi Hendrix and AC DC.



KyDawg has a good woman!!


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> ....she is singing along with Jimi Hendrix and AC DC.



Mrs KD has good taste in music.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 3, 2015)

20 gauge mt.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> When I was married to first wife, I used to pray I'd catch her with somebody so I could leave guilt-free........nobody else wanted her either.....she's still single.



That's a rough deal right there!!! LOL.
I could hear me now. " I told you the whole time we was married you was crazy, now see don't nobody want to put up with that"


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 3, 2015)

Mrs JB has ok taste in music, but, she's from the 80's, and like that hair band crap.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 3, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> That's a rough deal right there!!! LOL.
> I could hear me now. " I told you the whole time we was married you was crazy, now see don't nobody want to put up with that"



I had it all planned out.....if I'da caught her with somebody, I was gonna buy the fella a beer and thank him.

Evil, that woman.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

My wife has a bunch of 60's and 70's mrusic on I tunes. It is Eric Clapton right now.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

Mrusic is a Peanut word.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> My wife has a bunch of 60's and 70's mrusic on I tunes. It is Eric Clapton right now.



All good mucis in those days!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

Music flop


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 3, 2015)

Much better than music today.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Much better than music today.



You got that right!! Even country ain't country no more!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> All good mucis in those days!



I think that the rock of that era never dies. Been around almost 50 years now and going strong.


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2015)

great stories.....


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2015)

I almost married the devil too.......


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2015)

we were engaged........


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2015)

and had set a wedding date...


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2015)

but I called it oft......she was a freak,...fo realz


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2015)

snuck in my house and threatened to kill me one night....


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

rydert said:


> and had set a wedding date...



She was going to have a date on your wedding day?


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2015)

cause I wouldn't answer the phone.....


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

You prolly better off without her Ridirt.


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> She was going to have a date on your wedding day?



that's just how crazy she was.........


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

rydert said:


> cause I wouldn't answer the phone.....



Just terrible!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

Anydody that has a date on their wedding day, would make me highly suspicious.


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> You prolly better off without her Ridirt.



I was scared she was gonna kill me after I broke it off....


true story^^^^


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

rydert said:


> that's just how crazy she was.........



I had one that bit me, took a chunk outta my chest!! She Gone!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks for all the help bigs.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

Like a rabid dog!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

rydert said:


> I was scared she was gonna kill me after I broke it off....
> 
> 
> true story^^^^



That would have ruined your social life Ridirt.


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2015)

she was from Augusta......I lived in the town of Bartow at the time......she would drive all the way from Augusta and just ride by my house....looking, just looking..


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

rydert said:


> she was from Augusta......I lived in the town of Bartow at the time......she would drive all the way from Augusta and just ride by my house....looking, just looking..



She was stawking you Dirt.


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> That would have ruined your social life Ridirt.



before I could get my locks changed, she went in my house and stole all my underwear....I told y'all she was a freak......


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2015)

never did get my underwear back...lol ing


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2015)

flop


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 3, 2015)

Sounds like she made it easy for ya, Dert.  At least she didn't wait till after the wedding to channel her inner crazy.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

rydert said:


> before I could get my locks changed, she went in my house and stole all my underwear....I told y'all she was a freak......



One stole my pillowcases!! Never did figure out that one!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

rydert said:


> before I could get my locks changed, she went in my house and stole all my underwear....I told y'all she was a freak......



Hope yall had a brief relationship.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 3, 2015)

West bound and down, loaded up and trucking!
I'm outta here. Y'all have a great weekend!


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2015)

have fun bama....


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> West bound and down, loaded up and trucking!
> I'm outta here. Y'all have a great weekend!



Wait!! Who's watching us??? LOL


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Hope yall had a brief relationship.



couple of years........I can look back and laugh now,but during that time...weren't too.to.2. funny


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

Hope Robert didn't forget to ice down the beer.


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 3, 2015)

Sorry bama, I got your bird this AM.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 3, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> And Mattech just remember buying something for an outdoorsman can be easy or hard at times. If your not specific it can get bad. Or in your case real bad!!! LOL


Not real bad but I told my ex I wanted an Ithica model 37 Featherlite  pump shotgun. I thought they were first rate pumps and thought they had quit making them. She got me a brand new one for Christmas. Was made out of stamped sheetmetal and was the first year they sold them at K-Mart.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

That's a pretty Healer you got Rydert!!! I want one to help me with my cows but I haven't moved to the farm yet so I ain't ready!


----------



## peanutman04 (Apr 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Hope Robert didn't forget to ice down the beer.



Good ideer! Pick me up an 18 pack bama! Palease!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

Reckon I am gonna keep my current wife. Done been married to her 45 years.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Not real bad but I told my ex I wanted an Ithica model 37 Featherlite  pump shotgun. I thought they were first rate pumps and thought they had quit making them. She got me a brand new one for Christmas. Was made out of stamped sheetmetal and was the first year they sold them at K-Mart.



LOL. It coulda been worse though!! That's the only nice thing other than my kid that my Ex did for me religiously was she always bought me a gun for birthdays and Christmas. Benelli's and browning's baby!!!!

Then I kicked her to da curb!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> That's a pretty Healer you got Rydert!!! I want one to help me with my cows but I haven't moved to the farm yet so I ain't ready!



I been thinking about getting one to help me with my cows.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Reckon I am gonna keep my current wife. Done been married to her 45 years.



I hope I can say that one day!! Good for ya'll congrats!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

I would like one that can count though.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

Wish I was back in South Georgia right now.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I been thinking about getting one to help me with my cows.



I've seen some great ones working!! It's a sight to see. My grandpa had a Border collie that wasn't worth shooting!! But, I got a friend that his will corral people if you tell her too!! Worked great when the kids were little.. Kept them in a tight circle!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Wish I was back in South Georgia right now.



Beautiful day today!! And yesterday to ! Ya'll had some rough stuff come through there lately!!


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 3, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> I had one that bit me, took a chunk outta my chest!! She Gone!!


 Me too but I took her out back and wore her out first.


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> That's a pretty Healer you got Rydert!!! I want one to help me with my cows but I haven't moved to the farm yet so I ain't ready!



this one is still in training....she is smart but still got a lot of puppy in her...I got another that is deaf, all I have to do is point and she knows what it means.....


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I been thinking about getting one to help me with my cows.



they some tuff lil dogs and loyal as any dog I ever seen....or had..


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

rydert said:


> this one is still in training....she is smart but still got a lot of puppy in her...I got another that is deaf, all I have to do is point and she knows what it means.....



That's awesome! One of the most loyal breeds of dogs I've ever seen as well. They will protect most anything as well. They just aren't good with small kids running around! Although it can be humorous to watch!! Ankle biters!!!


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> That's awesome! One of the most loyal breeds of dogs I've ever seen as well. They will protect most anything as well. They just aren't good with small kids running around! Although it can be humorous to watch!! Ankle biters!!!



the one that is deaf will still get my wife...it makes me lol.....my wife not so much....


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2015)

bite flop.......


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Beautiful day today!! And yesterday to ! Ya'll had some rough stuff come through there lately!!



Waves of storms for two day. Wind has been rough each time.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

rydert said:


> before I could get my locks changed, she went in my house and stole all my underwear....I told y'all she was a freak......





rhbama3 said:


> West bound and down, loaded up and trucking!
> I'm outta here. Y'all have a great weekend!


Have a good one Bama


KyDawg said:


> Wish I was back in South Georgia right now.


Its hot here Boss.



rydert said:


> this one is still in training....she is smart but still got a lot of puppy in her...I got another that is deaf, all I have to do is point and she knows what it means.....


 Oh we aint still talking about wifes are we


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

I tried a Australian shepherd, didn't work out! She got kicked in the head and it was lights out!! If you got cows you better watch them close. I have had more than my share of injuries from the bovine beasts! Guy got pinned by a bull down here last week suffered serious brain trauma!! Dangerous things when penned up! I got 65 to work tomorrow!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

Tornado watch till 9 PM.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 3, 2015)

rydert said:


> she was from Augusta......I lived in the town of Bartow at the time......she would drive all the way from Augusta and just ride by my house....looking, just looking..



She must have been a nurse. Nurses are like that.
 They tell other nurses about you. 
Once a nurse , always a nurse is what I say till you go through them all.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Tornado watch till 9 PM.



Ouch!! Soggy Easter !!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> I tried a Australian shepherd, didn't work out! She got kicked in the head and it was lights out!! If you got cows you better watch them close. I have had more than my share of injuries from the bovine beasts! Guy got pinned by a bull down here last week suffered serious brain trauma!! Dangerous things when penned up! I got 65 to work tomorrow!!



Cow can injure you without intent. I have several poles in my catch pen that I can get behind if needed. I need to quit messing with them cause I don't move so fast anymore.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

KyDawg+ has some angry cows


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> She must have been a nurse. Nurses are like that.
> They tell other nurses about you.
> Once a nurse , always a nurse is what I say till you go through them all.



WOW Scrapy !! You are telling the truth. All my Ex's are nurse's. Crazy as all get out!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> KyDawg+ has some angry cows



They will bite you and eat your shoes.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> They will bite you and eat your shoes.



that's what i've herd


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

get it??????  herd


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

lol-ing


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

smh-ing


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 3, 2015)

rydert said:


> the one that is deaf will still get my wife...it makes me lol.....my wife not so much....


Does it have blue eyes?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Cow can injure you without intent. I have several poles in my catch pen that I can get behind if needed. I need to quit messing with them cause I don't move so fast anymore.



I do to. But, i'm 41 and still get around alright. I had one pin me under a gate, then she broke out the pen ran my dad in his truck, broke back in the pen with me and I won!!! She died that day!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

shakin' my hiney - ing


----------



## karen936 (Apr 3, 2015)

No not talking about women anymore
appears to be animals now.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 3, 2015)

Got the mud pie made for easter
now have to make the sides and
smoke the meats. Hope its nice so
the grandkids can swim.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 3, 2015)

What I miss besides Rye Dirt was engaged to Quack, and Bo$$ is thinkin' about cheatin' on Odell?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't miss raisin' cows at all. I like cow on a plate, but not walking around. I spent too many years dealing with angry cows.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I don't miss raisin' cows at all. I like cow on a plate, but not walking around. I spent too many years dealing with angry cows.



Me too Hillbily, but the money is so good right now I hate to get out.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 3, 2015)

Your welcome boss  

I dated a girl back in the day that was a real freak but I don't think it was ryderts ex


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I don't miss raisin' cows at all. I like cow on a plate, but not walking around. I spent too many years dealing with angry cows.



I have messed with cows my whole life, I inherited these from my grandpa. Me and my dad work them together and we spend time doing it. I look at it like an extra retirement plan. Hopefully they won't kill me before I can capitalize on them!!


----------



## bigelow (Apr 3, 2015)

I never dated crazy womenz   

I knew crazy when I seen it and stayed away


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

Cow flop!


----------



## bigelow (Apr 3, 2015)

Pnut get another bird??


----------



## bigelow (Apr 3, 2015)

Alto tent got all my shopping done for this weekend should be all set  

I forgot reebs but I can get them on the way


----------



## bigelow (Apr 3, 2015)

Anyone hear if DHD and mig catch any trout


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

You can see crazy in a women's eyes.


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

Don't marry crazy, but if you juat wanna have fun, crazy is the way to go.


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

I still catch myself daydreaming over past crazy women.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

Afternoon bigs


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

Smh


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

KRun don't like cow womenz talk


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

I have a saying about crazy women, and so far its been pretty accurate.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

speakin of Crazy, tell the Mrs. hey Mattech


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

Mud aint it bout time to go get Keebs?


----------



## karen936 (Apr 3, 2015)

whats the saying.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

Odell is ringing my doorbell, he don't like thunder.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey Boss missed ya this morning


----------



## karen936 (Apr 3, 2015)

my guy don't like thunder either.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

karen936 said:


> whats the saying.



A stitch in time is a penny earned.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Hey Boss missed ya this morning



I said morning to you and you up and left.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Mud aint it bout time to go get Keebs?



She's icin down the cooler , you want me to go get her?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

Watching the next wave move in from the west. Sure is black back in there.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> She's icin down the cooler , you want me to go get her?



Heck yeah, if she got cold beer.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I said morning to you and you up and left.



Ouch. Sorry bout the womenz and cow talk Karen.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

That was a silly question.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

You in SE or SW Ga Honkey?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 3, 2015)

Watch out for tarnaders, Bo$$, looks like y'all right in the bullseye according to the Storm Prediction folks at NOAA.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> You in SE or SW Ga Honkey?



South Central!!!!  LOL 1 hour north of valdoster!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

Valdosta, that sound familiar, didn't they used to have a good football team down there.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

I guess, they are a way bigger school than we are. I don't keep up with it much!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

I cant find Keebs and my cooler is missin!! That woman.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

Justs found out Honkey is about 20 minutes from me, he stawlkin me, ya'll aint seen me.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 3, 2015)

Ever go to Carrols sausage honkey


----------



## bigelow (Apr 3, 2015)

I bet you only live 10 min from there


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

I have spent a lot of time in Valdosta through the years. Still stop in there on my way to Florida. They have a good country buffet next to I75.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

Keebs was putting the cooler in my truck, she lucky


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Justs found out Honkey is about 20 minutes from me, he stawlkin me, ya'll aint seen me.



He's not too far from my Old Stomping grounds then.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> He's not too far from my Old Stomping grounds then.



He is on the same rd. Boss but go the other way.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

319 north


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

which way?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

north


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm from Adel, is that close?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

Your other north


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

Never heard of it


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

Wait, I'm from Fitzgerald


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

Wait, I'm from a park down There in tifton.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

Always wanted to go there


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

mattech said:


> Wait, I'm from Fitzgerald





mattech said:


> Wait, I'm from a park down There in tifton.





mudracing101 said:


> Always wanted to go there



Fitzgerald , not the park, hope Homo dont see this


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

awesome Park, MT


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

flap


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

park flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

crap


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Fitzgerald , not the park, hope Homo dont see this



I have seen all the talk of the Tifton park!! Wheeew.. No comment on that one!! 

Bigelow, I have been to Carrol's a lot! There's another good one in Hawkinsville called M&T Meats. Pure Awesomeness!!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 3, 2015)

I can't keep up with yall this afternoon. Yall being real useless


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

mattech said:


> I'm from Adel, is that close?



Now Matt you know you don't live nowhere near Adel.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

Funny saying bout Adel!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

OmenHonkey said:


> Funny saying bout Adel!!



that is funny


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

hahahahaha


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

I used to keep my Trotters in Hawkinsville during the winter.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey, I  gots thick skin. I'm the third wife
with the second husband.LOL


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

lol's


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

I think they finally shut down the old track. I think a tornado tore up a lot of it. Or as they call it down here "straight line winds"..


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

What's so funny?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Hey, I  gots thick skin. I'm the third wife
> with the second husband.LOL



krun one of the cray cray womens


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

This been the longest afternoon eva


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

true dat Mud.......true dat


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 3, 2015)

Who all is at work?


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 3, 2015)

Guilty


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Who all is at work?



not for much longer


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

Think i'll go lock up


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

only for 18 mo minutes


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

call it a day


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

bye


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

then gone


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 3, 2015)

Any of yall werkin for the gubment?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

good bye flop


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

no gubment job fo me


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 3, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> lol's





mark-7mag said:


> Who all is at work?[/QUOTE!!!
> 
> That's Affirmative!!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 3, 2015)

Mud's clocking out


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 3, 2015)

That's 4 of us


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

Don't you love it, get home a couple hours early, close out all of my paperwork, get ready to clock out at 5 and get a down call at 4:20 on Friday. Looks like I'm driving to hawkinsville. I hate Friday afternoon calls.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 3, 2015)

Technical Maffew is sitting in his van in a parking lot on GON


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

Even though I can put them off, my boss wants me to go tonight because I am on vacation and he don't want the rest of the team to be busy next week.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

mattech said:


> Don't you love it, get home a couple hours early, close out all of my paperwork, get ready to clock out at 5 and get a down call at 4:20 on Friday. Looks like I'm driving to hawkinsville. I hate Friday afternoon calls.



you should quit


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

I knocked off early today.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

and also tell your wife i said hey.......tell i said thanks for the gift and the card.......very thoughtful


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

No, I'm at home, but I'm about yo be back in my van.


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

Don't make me lol again.


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

It took forever to clean up last time.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 3, 2015)

mattech said:


> Even though I can put them off, my boss wants me to go tonight because I am on vacation and he don't want the rest of the team to be busy next week.



 Way to be a team player Maffew


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 3, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> and also tell your wife i said hey.......tell i said thanks for the gift and the card.......very thoughtful



Pics?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

Thinking about sending an application to A&P steel. Heard they were hiring over there and all you had to tell em was that you knew everything about steel Fabrication and Erection.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 3, 2015)

And we been together over 37 years


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Pics?



i forgot my selfie stick.....sorry


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Thinking about sending an application to A&P steel. Heard they were hiring over there and all you had to tell em was that you knew everything about steel Fabrication and Erection.



Wonder if they need a superintendent ? I don't know anything about that business but I can supervise and act like I do


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

Gonna go to the WW if this rain will slow down.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 3, 2015)

flip


----------



## karen936 (Apr 3, 2015)

Sorry Matt that sucks, but yall
have a good weekend.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

When It is raining like this my Wife lets me out at the door and parks the truck.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 3, 2015)

You gots a keeper thera Boss


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Wonder if they need a superintendent ? I don't know anything about that business but I can supervise and act like I do



Back off Mark that's the job I am going after.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 3, 2015)

Weathers been nice here, since TP
quit washing things.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

karen936 said:


> You gots a keeper thera Boss



Well I always leave the tip.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 3, 2015)

Man u can't let TP wash nothing
or a monsoon happens.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 3, 2015)

My new grandson's coming in June.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 3, 2015)

that will make 5 grandsons


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

I got my garden turned and disc just in time, the monsoons have hit up here.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

Congrats Krun.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't like the monsoons.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 3, 2015)

thanks


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Back off Mark that's the job I am going after.



I can werk for cheap


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

We getting a trash floater right now.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

This one not going to last much longer.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

Got to go get ready to go to the WW, be back later.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 3, 2015)

bbl have to go check on my chicken.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

Krun went to feed her chickens.


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

Wheeeew


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

Decided to stop at bass pro on the way to hawkinsville.sometimes I get plain stupid. Just paid $50 for a pair of camp pants. But they hold 20#'s of corn in the pockets.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 3, 2015)

No Boss cut the chickens back out flattened and
now brining for a smoke on Sunday.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 3, 2015)

good nite I'm out for now.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 3, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Hey, I  gots thick skin. I'm the third wife
> with the second husband.LOL



That's harder to figure than the "I'm my own Grandpa" song.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

karen936 said:


> No Boss cut the chickens back out flattened and
> now brining for a smoke on Sunday.



Krun is very hurtful to her chickens.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

Just sitting here waiting on the rain to slack off.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

Matt you should have bought some pants with corn already in them. They got them down at the feed store.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

Think the mice puts the corn in there.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

I gonna starve to death waiting on the rain to stop.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 3, 2015)

karen936 said:


> No Boss cut the chickens back out flattened and
> now brining for a smoke on Sunday.


That's harder to figure than cookin instructions.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 3, 2015)

I just don't understand krun.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey Scrapy.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

Lock er down.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

Hope Hillbilly will be around to lock this one, cause I am going  to head out the door soon as I get a break in the rain.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 3, 2015)

See yall later.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey Bo$$ . I missed what the WW is.  If I don't know the code words lots of this stuff is hard to figure. Might be just me.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I gonna starve to death waiting on the rain to stop.


I ain't had breakfast yet.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 3, 2015)

Irony- Scrapy having a hard time understanding somebody.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 3, 2015)

Why is Scrapy in herea. The sun is still up


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 3, 2015)

He gotts in somnia


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 3, 2015)

Wooooo. Windin this one down.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 3, 2015)

It has been a good one. I'm gittin better at this


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 3, 2015)

Maybe be a REAL billy someday


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 3, 2015)

Well I started this. Might as well finish it to 2 too too


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

Good idea Bo$$


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

Lock it down


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 3, 2015)

Krun, the back has the sweetest meat.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 3, 2015)

Oh. The bank says my down payment check for the big urng truck  bounced. Says come in on Monday.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 3, 2015)

And bring the truck


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 3, 2015)

Suck the bones.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 3, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey. Oh well. Let's hit another Goin so hillbilly dosnt have to disaplinn us


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 3, 2015)

Bo$$ left, somebody take charge, grow up, lead......


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 3, 2015)

Last flop


----------



## mattech (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm not gonna tell y'all again, git


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 3, 2015)

Who left da door open???  Ain't nobody hera


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 3, 2015)

i is


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 3, 2015)

slack mods


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 3, 2015)

overpaid........


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 3, 2015)

that why they call KY BO$$


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 3, 2015)

he g'd up


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 3, 2015)

makes a $1 on every popup


----------



## bigelow (Apr 3, 2015)

S the police


----------



## bigelow (Apr 3, 2015)

Bigelow up in Hera


----------



## bigelow (Apr 3, 2015)

I got several pm's about joining a southern gang


----------



## bigelow (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't know which one is legit


----------



## bigelow (Apr 3, 2015)

So I will stick with the billy mafia.


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 3, 2015)

hey bigs we's on borred time in hera


----------



## oops1 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hera I go


----------



## bigelow (Apr 3, 2015)

Werd


----------



## oops1 (Apr 3, 2015)

The fishe made me their lady friends taday.. I do not her it.. Last year.. We best em up


----------



## bigelow (Apr 3, 2015)

Oops better be spun out. He on vaca


----------



## oops1 (Apr 3, 2015)

Beat.. Not best


----------



## bigelow (Apr 3, 2015)

It don't matter bout the catch oops it's about fishin.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 3, 2015)

I got a ton of estrogen goin postal tonite.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 3, 2015)

Flop.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 3, 2015)

Sos


----------



## oops1 (Apr 3, 2015)

bigelow said:


> It don't matter bout the catch oops it's about fishin.



I hear ya but I look at it like the fishes is my enemy and I have to conquer em all... They made me look like a fool this week.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 3, 2015)

Gettin attitude X4


----------



## oops1 (Apr 3, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I got a ton of estrogen goin postal tonite.



Prayers sent.. Big Cat.. I feel ya


----------



## bigelow (Apr 3, 2015)

Them. Fishes made u their lady


----------



## bigelow (Apr 3, 2015)

Gettin beat down here.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 3, 2015)

Trying to ignore but. Can't show weakness


----------



## bigelow (Apr 3, 2015)

Big out. And abused


----------



## oops1 (Apr 3, 2015)

Pulled up to a sheepshead spot and there were 4
Cobias on it.. I threw a trout jig at em cuzz I had left my cobia
Rig at the house.. Anywho.. One chased but never ate so I dug in the tackle box.. Big jig with some stank squid on the back.. They never paid it no mind... If Ida tired my pistol... Ida rolled one out of spite


----------



## oops1 (Apr 3, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Them. Fishes made u their lady



Yes.. Yes they did


----------



## oops1 (Apr 3, 2015)

Sleep tight.. Bigs.. I'll leave a light on and a hit PBR out fur Billy


----------



## oops1 (Apr 3, 2015)

Oh carp.. Just realized this un's gon too far


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2015)

Boss's chillunz is outta control . . .


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> They will bite you and eat your shoes.


And be extra careful milking a brown one,. They ain't all jerseys even if they got big bags.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 4, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Pulled up to a sheepshead spot and there were 4
> Cobias on it.. I threw a trout jig at em cuzz I had left my cobia
> Rig at the house.. Anywho.. One chased but never ate so I dug in the tackle box.. Big jig with some stank squid on the back.. They never paid it no mind... If Ida tired my pistol... Ida rolled one out of spite


There you go. You gotta think outside the tackle box.


----------



## Scrapy (Apr 4, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Hey. Oh well. Let's hit another Goin so hillbilly dosnt have to disaplinn us


Just got back home from the JJ.(jook joint)  Did not realize we hadda overstep our bounds. I got a feelin something bad gonna come of this.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 4, 2015)

So this is where everyone was last night. Thought this one was locked


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 4, 2015)

I hope bo$$ don't get fired


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm confused!!!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 4, 2015)

1047


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 4, 2015)

May have to buy me 2000 crickets !!


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 4, 2015)

Mornin.....


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 4, 2015)

Ain't 300 next?


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 4, 2015)

Nope, 299


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 4, 2015)

I gots lotsa stuff to today before fishin


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 4, 2015)

Nope 299 is next


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm putting all yall on notice right now.Does banding sound like a nice way to spend your Easter weekend?


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 4, 2015)

Notice?


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 4, 2015)

Fer posting in a restricted area?


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 4, 2015)

General uselessness?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2015)

You buncha useless idjits are posting on the wrong Billy thread, this one needs locking down !!!


----------

